# Opinions, reasons and excuses for the current price of Rhodium.



## cuchugold (Jan 23, 2020)

I accidentally saw the price yesterday when I visited the forum. I wonder what is the "narrative". TIA.


----------



## Yggdrasil (Jan 23, 2020)

According to current economic theories, it is because the demand is higher than the supplies.
It is also an indication that those that demands more Rhodium has the will and ability to pay ever more increasing prices for it :mrgreen: 
There have obviously been some change somewhere, a new market of some kind has opened up.
I posted this link yesterday:
https://newatlas.com/energy/osu-turro-solar-spectrum-hydrogen-catalyst/
but since it is just research, it have not affected the market yet, I guess.

Something have changed at least. 
There was a drive for the excotic PGMs when Apple planned to use Saphire glass a few years back, maybe something similar?
We will know later ... maybe


----------



## Lino1406 (Jan 24, 2020)

Sheer speculation. It is easy to manipulate, Palladium as well


----------

